# New Horizons Cavarno vans.



## 98900 (Apr 26, 2006)

Hello all - I was wondering if any forum members have any practical experience of owning / using a Cavarno 2 - New Horizons motorhome. We have heard (through this forum) that the only dealer - Roy Wood Transits are well thought of and reliable, but have never spoken to anyone who has actually owned one. They seem very well equipped for a short (4.85m) van. Large double bed, 4 burner hob/oven/grill, 70l fridge, Shower room etc!

Martin


----------



## suly (May 21, 2006)

Hi Martin

We're interested in the Cavarno2 Lo-line. They do seem to be well put together and the beds are very long which we need to consider for my 6'3" husband, the double is massive.

I'm hoping to get over to Reading to have a good look either next week or the week after. If you have any particular queries I can try to find out the answer for you.

I know there are a couple of Cavarnos on this forum, but perhaps they're away at the moment enjoying the sun, but this will at least push your message to the top again.

Regards
Su


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Hello! 

We have one! Bought one (our first ever) in October. We've used it every month since and just come back from a week in Holland (where it pi**ed down every day) 

Our criteria was:-
toliet
shower
1xdouble and 2xsingle (not at the same time!)
4 belted seats
And small enough to use as a normal car.

The spec/price of the cavarno 2 is far better than anything else we saw.

We are near Heathrow and if anyone wants a peek - let us know.

As these are made for you you can have them customised, choose colour etc. Some good & bad bits % tips:-

+ changed habitation lights in cab area to directional halogen
+ took oven out and put in cupboard (spare gas bottle!). RWT made a superb job of this - we'd never use oven when away. Now can store full-size gas spare + pots & pans
+ 125bhp engine is great! Even when fully loaded it isn't a slow van!
+ build quality superb. Remember it is hand made, so there is ad odd nic/dent - but everything is put together well
+ shower superb. Better than expected - but clearly it eats water!
+ LCD mirror is great! Use this for reverse camera and also laptop GPS.
+ kitchen/sink area
+ storage. We've never actually filled it up yet! There is much more than you think.
+ bed - we sleep without using the cab chairs (5'10) - e.g. across the van. Much quicker to set up and quite comfortable.
+ Use as car is fine. Fits into a normal car parking space. 
+ We had cruise control fitted (not with RWT) - that works a treat!
+ get the coffee table
+ fresh water capacity (enough for long weekend if careful)
+ toliet

- waste isn't huge. We carry an external waste container for ease of emptying. Will mod this at somepoint and put a long pipe somewhere
- omni-directional aerial is poor. I'm sure its good - but waste of money as can't use freeview  In hind site I'd have asked them to cable it all up - but leave a socket somewhere for an eternal aerial. I'm sure they would have. Damn.
- no habitation aux power in cab area - wish I asked them to drop some in to mod stereo power feed.
- shower room door leaks. We were told about this pre purchase - and new design has this fixed apparently. Not a huge problem
- carpet was ****e. holes not great. Went back for a fix and fix was naff. Now we don't use them. However, if they were perfect they'd still be in the loft!!
- Had to get the loo/shower resealed as the sealent cracked quickly. RWT did this no trouble - and to be fair - wasn't a big deal.
- bed broke. Blaming the wife for over activity - the back of the sofa-back snapped. Replaced with thicker ply and put in anoter support. No big deal.


Remember - this van is small. You do have to compromise. But in our case - we would not have bought anything bigger. But lets be honest - you knew that! We can say it makes superb use of what space it has - and no one believes what is in it from the outside.

Overall IMO:-

Cost / Value: 8/10. Would give more but still think all vans are too much!
Features: 9/10
Flexibility of RWT: 10/10
Helpfulness of RWT: 9/10

Would we buy again? Yes - but would make some slight changes as per above just to perfect a little more!

Hope this helps.


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Oh

Feel free to look at http://www.ryanandmel.com as this does have quite a few pics of van and van in use.

Oh yeah - the number plate fell off when new - (RWT fixed) and also it took a while to get a correct V5 - but that was more DVLA being stupid.

RJ


----------



## 98900 (Apr 26, 2006)

Thank you both for your replies.

Su - thank you for your offer - we paid Roy Wood’s a visit last week – very helpful and patient (!) people – well worth a visit.

Ryan - Thank you for your excellent and full answer – you have confirmed what we had already thought – terrific van. 
The mystery to us after doing a lot of research is that it is so superior to its rivals why aren’t they selling hundreds of them!
PS - great photo's. We were wondering what cycle rack you used and can you lift the rear with the rack on (but not the bikes!)

Martin


----------



## suly (May 21, 2006)

Ryan

Thanks for a superb run down on the van. A couple of follow-on questions if I may. 

Is that little table in the photos the 'coffee table'? 
Will the driver's seat go all the way back with the sofa made? In other words can you drive with it made up?
Did you get the tripod to use the big table outside? Does it work?
Did you get Mel's permission to post photos of her sleeping??
Don't think I should know about your toys! Won't look!

Can't wait to get out there and have a better look. Our timing should mean (I think) that the new Ford Transit will be the base vehicle. I like this as the gear lever is on the dashboard and out of the way.

Thanks again
Su


----------



## 98900 (Apr 26, 2006)

Su - From what I understand the new 2006 transit has much improved noise / vibration performance. it is supposed to be more like a car than a van. We are also going for the new model.

Martin


----------



## suly (May 21, 2006)

Martin

Did they give you any indication about when they will start building with the new Transits? Steve Wood did say something about engine improvements, but have no idea about these.

Su


----------



## 98900 (Apr 26, 2006)

Su - Steve Wood told us that delivery around September might be possible. I have just e-mailed him with the spec we want on our new model Cavarno 2, I asked for a price and estimated delivery time - so I will let you know as soon as we hear back.

Martin


----------



## 98900 (Apr 26, 2006)

Su - Steve Wood told us that delivery around September might be possible. I have just e-mailed him with the spec we want on our new model Cavarno 2, I asked for a price and estimated delivery time - so I will let you know as soon as we hear back.

Martin


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Quote: Martin:-
Thank you both for your replies.
The mystery to us after doing a lot of research is that it is so superior to its rivals why aren't they selling hundreds of them!

RYAN> Me too - bit strange really - far better than anything else in price range

PS - great photo's. We were wondering what cycle rack you used and can you lift the rear with the rack on (but not the bikes!)

RYAN> Its a Fiamma rack for a Transit - standard stuff. Yes you can lift back fully with rack on.
Martin

Qyote Sully:-
Is that little table in the photos the 'coffee table'? 
RYAN> Yes - the small table between driver & pax seats is coffee table, There is also a shorter "leg" so it can be much lower (bed level)

Will the driver's seat go all the way back with the sofa made? In other words can you drive with it made up?

RYAN> Yes. No problem. When we drive away we have sofa made (more space for bedding over cab).

Did you get the tripod to use the big table outside? Does it work?

RYAN> Yes - not from RWT. Works fine - but leg too long (for our chairs). So need to buy anotehr pole and cut it dow. (our chairs are small camp chairs)

Did you get Mel's permission to post photos of her sleeping??

RYAN> Erm....

Don't think I should know about your toys! Won't look!

RYAN> You have teh "safe" website - so safe to look! 

Can't wait to get out there and have a better look.  Our timing should mean (I think) that the new Ford Transit will be the base vehicle. I like this as the gear lever is on the dashboard and out of the way.

RYAN> Shame as I think it will be better too - but hey ho. Ours does't rattle though at all. Very smooth. Not as quick as my toys in the corners mind you...

Thanks again
Su[/quote]

PS - Tell Steve I am recommending them and he owes me a beer! 

PPS - what is this "X posts left"? Somehting I've missed. Looks like once I've posted a few more responses that'll be the end of me here


----------



## suly (May 21, 2006)

Ryan

How on earth do you get used to driving a Ford Transit after playing with these 'toys' of yours? 

I see what you mean about the corners, you can't steer the Cavarno by leaning a little to the right... And as for the blue number (won't even hazard a guess as to what it is), at least you're used to tight spaces.

Thanks for all the advice, will mention you to Steve when we get there.

Su


----------



## 98900 (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks Ryan - we'll be having one of them!

Martin


----------



## 98900 (Apr 26, 2006)

Su – I have heard back from RWT. The price given for the new model was about 35k. The good news is that air con and diesel heating is now standard, and they have solved the weeping shower door. The engine options have changed but there is a similar range of optional add-ons. I suggest you phone them – Steve is very helpful and will happily explain everything. We are going to place an order for a Cavarno 2.

Martin


----------



## beachguild (May 23, 2005)

We have a Cavarno 4 which we have had for 18 months now (it was an ex demonstrator from RWT). It has been in constant use and I even used it to live in whilst away in Liverpool on contract from October to December 2005. It is a brilliant van, almost Tardis like in it's internal design. Interestingly, we have had similar problems to Ryan:-

- Bed broken (wife again :wink: :roll: )
- Seal round loo needed replacing
- Uni Directional TV aerial useless
- Leak from Heiki Roof Light
- Propex Malaga water heater burner rusted through
- Split Charge / Fridge relay defective
- A few other minor niggles

All of these problems were fixed by RWT under warranty with no arguments despite the water heater problem occurring after the warranty had expired. Also had the van fully serviced by RWT for very reasonable charge (£350) recently. The water heater problem was due (apparently) to lack of use so now I make sure I switch the gas water heater on once a week (the same applies to the warm air heating).

Ours is the 100 PS version and that copes very well when fully loaded so I would say you don't need the upgrade to 125 PS if you don't want to.

I too, have had no problems driving with the rear seat extended. One thing I would say about seating/bed layout is that if you want to use the full length bed on the drivers side (i.e. fold the drivers seat flat) then it is a bit of a fiddle getting the seat flat because of the steering wheel and needs to be done with the drivers door open. We actually sleep normally with the drivers and passengers seats turned with the backs to the doors and find this very comfortable. The only problem then is the seat belt mounts which stick up with the seats in this position. The solution was to loosen the fixing with a star driver and stow the seat belt fixing out of the way when set up for sleeping.

I would happily recommend one of these vans to anyone.


----------



## suly (May 21, 2006)

Hi Dave

Thanks for a further recommendation. Odd though the bed and loo seal problems weren't corrected during the time between you and Ryan purchasing. Will have to check these points. But more importantly, it's good to hear how well RWT do with their follow-on customer service, this is very reassuring and gets my vote all the time. The servicing charge you quoted, was that the van and the habitation service together?

Good idea about the beds and my husband will obviously have the passenger side and fold the seat fully back, and I can have the shorter one.

We're going in next week for a real good look.

Martin - when will yours be ready? still September?

Su


----------



## beachguild (May 23, 2005)

Hi Su

The service cost I quoted was for both vehicle and habitation. I hope your "closer look" was successful.


----------



## suly (May 21, 2006)

Hi Dave,



beachguild said:


> I hope your "closer look" was successful.


Well, yes and no. Unfortunately Steve had just made the decision to stop production of the lo-line for the foreseeable future because of a supplier problem with the rising roof. So we had a good look around the Cavarno2. It really does seem the business, so much more storage space but as it will be an everyday-car as well as a motorhome, we're still a little unsure about getting something so tall. On the other hand, I gather that my husband's 6'3" would be struggling with other high-tops just standing, not to mention sleeping!

We're hiring one of the Ventura's in August for a week and we'll see how it goes, then we'll make a decision.

thanks for getting back
Su


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

FOr what it is worth - an update....

Just had 12 month vehicle and habitation service. Very reasonable. Some (very minor) niggles sorted issue free under warentee.

I also take back the comments about the aerial. No idea what was wrong, but after not getting a signal and seeing next-door with a perfect picture, I took the box apart (ahem) and reseated everyhthing and recabled - and now perfect. Can get freeview and normal TV easily now.

Also fitted a gadget to link laptop/MP3 to Ford stereo.

We're thinking of a 6-12 month trip in it - we're that happy! 

Still recommended as there aren't many vans this quick, usable, and unique. (We have people knocking and asking; and even other MH owners giving it a detailed look over in car parks!)

RJ


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

So nice to hear your comments about Roy Wood Transits, we had our Kentucky Estro 4 from them two years ago and as we now live in Spain we had it serviced by them on our trip to Uk in July, they are the sort of people you can get a good rapport with I asked them to order me something from the factory for my MH it does not get delivered until 20th of this month so they said no prob we can send it to your Spain address, this is what MH dealers should be like, we have had extremely good reliability from our MH which may be down to the fact that they did the pre delivery check, when we have been in there I have liiked at these New Horizon vans and they seem to be the business so anyone needing a smaller van give them some consideration


----------

